# What was your favorite......



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2010)

sweets, comic etc. as a kid? 8)


----------



## tonyb (Apr 28, 2010)

My favourite sweets? Ooh,too many! Some of them would be Texan bars,Caramac and Curly Wurlys.I also loved the Fruit Salad and Blackjack 1 penny chews .I grew up in England by the way.
Favourite comic was 'Tiger Scorcher'.
Good thread though I feel old! lol!
Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 28, 2010)

Pop Rocks were the rage back in the mid 70's, and we were knee deep in em.... I think I got 6 packets in my mouth one time...

We werent comic book kids, best comics were the Bazooka Joe Bubble Gum comics that were inside the wrapper.... We ate the helloutta that gum, tryin to save up and earn Bazooka prizes with the wrappers...


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2010)

Favorite candy was "3 Muskateers' bars with a can of 'Mountain Dew'. Had that almost everyday one summer.

Favorite comic book was 'The Haunted Tank'. Followed that as they lost the Stuart and rebuilt a new tank from scratch, always watched over by the ghost of J.E.B. Stuart!


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 28, 2010)

Dunno that I had a favorite candy as a kid, pretty much anything was good for me. I was a big fan of all four of the Conan titles, though, especially the B&W magazine-style ones...I always looked forward to the months that they threw a Solomon Kane story in there!!!


----------



## A4K (Apr 28, 2010)

With RA on the sweets...would eat anything as a kid..(just starting to get picky now I'm getting older)

Comics: no single favourites, but loved Asterix and Footrot Flats books and Commando magazines, among others. Later favourites The far side cartoons and Calvin and Hobbes.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2010)

Later I was addicted to 'Heavy Metal' magazines.


----------



## A4K (Apr 28, 2010)

Never got the magazines, but was addicted to the music! 8)


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2010)

GREAT artwork!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 28, 2010)

Big League Chew bubble gum
Heavy Metal (the movie) DAYUM, Tara was something to see for a 12 yr old kid!!!!
Comic Book? hmmm, probably X-men


----------



## A4K (Apr 28, 2010)

You're right Chris.. great artwork!


----------



## imalko (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm sure that most of you guys never heard of these, but anyone from former Yugoslavia will recognize instantly what I'm talking about...

My favorite sweets when I was a kid were "Pez bombone" manufactured in Slovenia (they are still manufactured today) and "Životinjsko carstvo" (Animal Kingdom) chocolates. The latter were small chocolate bars which came with animal pictures to be collected in an album. They were manufactured by "Kraš" in Croatia.

I loved to read all comics issues of "Lunov Magnus Strip" and "Zlatna serija", but my favorites were Zagor and "Veliki Blek". These characters were created by Italian authors, but were also drawn and published in former Yugoslavia.

Well, this was some journey through memory lane... I can't believe I can remember some things which happened 20+ years ago. Am I that old already!? 

In the attachment you can see some of the things I was referring to (picture speaks like a thousand words): "Pez bombone" sweets and Zagor and "Veliki Blek" comics...


----------



## imalko (Apr 28, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> sweets, comic etc. as a kid? 8)



What about you Jan? Which were your favorite sweets, comics, etc in Sweden back in the days?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 28, 2010)

Superman, Sgt Rock, Uncle Scrooge, Donald Duck.

15 cents would get me a Milky Way and an eight ounce Coke.

TO


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 28, 2010)

Popcorn and Donald Duck.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2010)

Heh Heh! I remember those Pez bonbons when I was a kid Igor, and that's back in the 50's/60's.
Of course, in Jan's time, his favourite comic would have been one of the Dead Sea Scrolls, and his favourite sweets probably something like meal coated in honey....if he was lucky!!


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2010)

We still get Pez bonbons here in Pécs.

As for Jan, had they perfected the printing process already when he was young? I thought flint and stone tablets was still the rage...?


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2010)

Double post...I didn't do it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Soon enough you'll say that my first car _was_ the first car...._or_ a chariot!


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, it had WHEELS ????? 

Just kidding my friend.. hey, remember how the dinosaurs used to chase us home from school? Great days...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2010)

The dinosaurs_ used _to chase you?! Heck man, they're still around in this town!! Jan's first car was the pre-production prototype for Fred Flintstone's car. And it was almost 50 years old when he bought it.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well old chap, they still made those wheels square when you got your first car!


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2010)

Huuuu, don't mention those Hippocrocofrogs Terry... the thought alone gives me nightmares !!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd thought of taking some photos to post here, just to show how really, really ugly they are here. But even with the 18mm wide-angle lens, I wouldn't get them in the frame, and the shock if I did could break the lens!!
Jan, it was so long ago, my first car was Sedan Chair. The GT version of course, with four manpower!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2010)

Aaaaah......one of the classics! Did you have Anti Lock Feet on yours, or did those come later?


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2010)

I read they issued balloons to the runners on the De Luxe version as an experimental airbag fitting...that right Terry?


----------



## diddyriddick (Apr 29, 2010)

Am I the only one who remembers Wacky Packages? 

The Wacky Packages Webpages

As to the Comic books...

Sgt. Rock, Sgt. Fury, and Mad magazine.


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2010)

Mad magazine...now that's something I haven't seen in years! Loved their version of the Star wars films!

Btw, ever seen the pic of marilyn manson a a kid? Spitting image of the Mad magazine kid!


----------



## Negative Creep (May 1, 2010)

Used to read the old Commando comics but have never really been a comic book person. Would eat pretty much anything sweet that didn't have nuts or licorice. Still do in fact.........


----------



## fatboris (May 1, 2010)

diddyriddick said:


> Am I the only one who remembers Wacky Packages?
> 
> .



Wacky Packs were awesome. A few years ago my mom gave me a small box of stuff she found when she moved, mostly old Wacky Packs and Star Wars cards. It was cool to go back through them. 

Not a comic kid but I was totally into KISS and Star Wars when I was in grade school.


----------

